
Ray Kurzweil Law of Accelerating Returns - jonbaer
http://www.businessinsider.com/ray-kurzweil-law-of-accelerating-returns-2015-5
======
paulpauper
Kurzweil's argument is that the acceleration of the acceleration is increasing
..there is a math proof of this somewhere, but can;t find it

